# Can't update Windows 7



## Nxskynet (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys..im new here..i can't update my windows since 4 month ago..here what it says after i tried to update my windows..i already searched for solution but i cant find it until now..










Sorry for my bad english..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Error *0x80072efd* - 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/836941

http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/vistawu/thread/f3c8778f-8ffe-4aff-b0a2-b8bd23cce787

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Nxskynet (Aug 26, 2010)

i already done all that..still no luck..


----------



## GR7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Once I also got this problem.
But then my pc clock was wrong.
Therefore check that what your pc showing.


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

And be sure to check your Day/Month/Year is correct!


----------



## Nxskynet (Aug 26, 2010)

Nothing wrong with my clock..its shows correct day and date..


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Try this 
Open up a command prompt (you must Run as Administrator - type in the search
bar Command Prompt, right click the resulting Command Prompt line to Run as
Administrator and enter a password as required). Enter the following command:

netsh winhttp reset proxy

Let me know if that works

Also make sure your Locales are correct


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Validate your OS --> www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Nxskynet (Aug 26, 2010)

@ lfcgeorge : Its says.. Direct Access <no proxy server> i tried update again but i still cant update..

@ jcgriff2 : yes my OS is genuine..


----------



## Nxskynet (Aug 26, 2010)

i get this error when i try the Troubleshooting thing in control panel.. "Temporary network problems are interfering with Windows Update"..whats that ?


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you checked you firewall setting for you network adapters and control pannel to make sure the drivers for your network adapter for any problems?


----------



## Nxskynet (Aug 26, 2010)

No,i already uninstall my antivirus..and i already turn off Windows Firewall but still i cant update my OS..


----------



## GR7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you think that you may have a virus into your pc?
If not then suddenly there is something wrong with update section.


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Open Internet Explorer > Tools >Internet Options > Security > Click 'trusted sites' icon >Click Sites > uncheck 'require server verification'.
Then add following sites :

http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com
http://*.windowsupdate.com
http://update.microsoft.com
http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/default.aspx
Click Close > Apply > OK. This is known to help the GenuineValidated Windows, in some cases, but not always.
Do also ensure that you have the latest Windows Update Agent installed.


----------

